# FCC asking for bids to help consumers install DTV converters



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

A story in Friday's USA Today indicated the FCC is looking for bids from organizations that will help consumers intall their DTV converters. The shutdown of Feb showed that many viewers are having serious problems with the shutdown. The FCC expects to spend about $90 million on this program taken from the DTV budget. Full story here: http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2009-03-26-help-for-dtv-installation_N.htm


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I looked at the application. It is 40 pages. You have to be able to do 250 a week for 8 weeks.

To bad they can't give leads to tech savvy individuals who might want to help out a few of their neighbors.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hate to say I told you so... no wait, I don't hate that.. I love saying that 

First it was "I demand my converter"... now it's "someone must install it"... next will be, "What's an antenna and will you put it up for me"... and then "come change the batteries in my remote for me".

This could get out of hand.


----------



## weadjust (May 10, 2008)

The Boy Scouts are doing if for free in my area. The TV local stations have run ads with phone # to get in touch with the Scouts.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

All apart of the next "its just too complicated" basis for the next delay. As predicted.

If you are too stupid to install a converter box, you are better off not watching TV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

SamC said:


> If you are too stupid to install a converter box, you are better off not watching TV.


Amen...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

What has our country come to?

Hell, give me $100 per install and I'll install these things for the morons who can't read basic install instructions that come with them. These things are so easy to install and it takes less than 10 minutes...

I read most of the 39 page FCC document. The FCC stipulates the hours you have to offer your services (2 weekdays per week 10am to 4pm, and 2 weeknights per week 4pm to 8pm, and a weekend day) and how many (minimum) converter boxes the contractor has to install weekly. Being an electrical engineer, I can hook the thing up with my eyes closed, but working these extra hours (when I already run my own business) and get the minimum installed per week is impossible... should be interesting to see who they get to bid on this program.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Hell, give me $75 per install and I'll install 250 per week for 8 weeks. These things are so easy to install and it takes less than 10 minutes.


Sure installing it may take 10 minutes, but it will take 3 hours or more to explain to some people that they need to change channels with *this* remote not the tv remote. Been there done that with far to many elders.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

SamC said:


> All apart of the next "its just too complicated" basis for the next delay. As predicted.
> 
> If you are too stupid to install a converter box, you are better off not watching TV.


That's like saying, if you don't know how to program a computer, your too stupid to use one. I've always found that those that have are always badmouthing those who don't. It's true with income, knowledge, living conditions, and many other factors. Come on people, get a life.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Huh? Lets see. 

They is one of them there plug holes that says "Antenna". Me guess me should um plug that there cord from the antenna what used to be hooked up to my TV in it. What do you know, it only fits one way.

Then they is another one of them there plug holes that says TV. Me guess me should plug that there cord from the TV in it. What do you know, it only fits one way.

And then its got a juicetricity plug. Me should plug that into the juicetricity.

And it say "put TV on channel 3". Just like a video game. Me loves playstation 'raslin.

What do you know. Just like the directions sez, in English, Mexican, and that there Kee-bec talk too sez, also with pictures. Duhh. What time is roller derby?

---

We are talking about pluging two coax cables in the back of a box and plugging it in. If a person actually does not understand that, then Vince from Scam-Wow or the "I make $6000 a month working part time" scammers will take the rest of his food stamps before the TV is warmed up. 

It is nothing like "computer programming". Its not even as complex as hooking up a computer. Its not even as complex as hooking up a toaster. 

What is going on? Obviously this idiotic program is doomed to failure. No person is going to want to be a provider, and no person who actually needs someone to hook up a box for them is ever going to understand it, or much of anything.

So this program can "fail" just like the virtually free converter box give-a-way "failed" and then they can ask for "just one more" delay.

Which is the plan.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

This is not a problem of dumb people. This is a problem with morons in government. When UHF first came on the scene we had no government program to help install UHF tuners on our TV sets. We bought them and hooked them up. But, now that we have the dumbest of the dumb running Washington we need all kinds of help. These people who can not hook up a digital tuner will figure it out rather fast without government intervention. We had better start voting out all office holders in the Federal Government. We need term limits and IQ tests for these positions.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the skills to figure things out, what areas get what channels, what type of antennas certain areas would need, the patience to teach people how to use the remote, have the knowledge and skills to make one remote work for both, have the guts to go up onto a 3rd story roof for antenna installs, etc, etc, etc. So, where can I apply for this private independent contracting? I need the JOB!!! And I have the skills and knowledge!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think people need to know the intricate inner workings of a decoder box in order to own one... but if they can't connect/disconnect it themselves, what good is giving them one for free?

That said... the pandora's box is now opened... and since the government funded the program, the government is likely on the hook to follow through and make sure the box works for the end-user.

Note, I do NOT mean this in a political manner at all... This is about people and their expectations.

Consider... if you have a family member who knows nothing about computers... and you give them one of your old computers OR sell it for a good deal. You can bet they will call you to ask questions that come up, and you may find you have taken them to raise for the forseeable future with any computer problems they might have with the computer YOU gave to them.

That's the scenario I'm thinking is starting to evolve here with the converter boxes... Bad enough people had an entitlement/expectation of a free box... but now that they have one, the cries of "make it work since you gave it to me" will be following.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I may have to start up a 2nd private company to do this. Sounds like easy money.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> I may have to start up a 2nd private company to do this. Sounds like easy money.


OK until you get into issues where you just cannot make it work for any one of the myriad reasons we all know about. You're the expert the government sent to work wonders and solve the problem. :nono:

--- CHAS


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe it's time for a DBSTalk contracting division to do these installs. "We" have people all over the country with the required "skills".


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Phil T said:


> I looked at the application. It is 40 pages. You have to be able to do 250 a week for 8 weeks.
> 
> To bad they can't give leads to tech savvy individuals who might want to help out a few of their neighbors.


Where did you find the RFQ?

I went to the URL listed in the public notice, and it was a broken link.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is the link. I found it on the KUSA website:

http://www.fcc.gov/omd/contracts/pre-award/dtv-support.html


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Consider... if you have a family member who knows nothing about computers... and you give them one of your old computers OR sell it for a good deal. You can bet they will call you to ask questions that come up, and you may find you have taken them to raise for the forseeable future with any computer problems they might have with the computer YOU gave to them.


+1 :nono:
Precisely why I don't do that, even though I certainly could. When non-techie family or friends ask me if I can do a computer for them, I point them to the nearest warehouse club . . . (of course they usually end up calling me for help anyway - sigh.)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Someday some of us will be mostly blind, with shaky hands, trying to connect the latest XYZ gadget to the back of some device that we've never looked at before.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> When UHF first came on the scene we had no government program to help install UHF tuners on our TV sets. We bought them and hooked them up.


I was against the coupon program, so, I hate to defend this. When you hooked up your UHF tuner to your television you would have still had a television that worked (and still got the vast majority of your channels) without the UHF tuner. When I was a youngster and that change came along I didn't even know of UHF channels until we got a television with a UHF tuner built in. The problem here is that without the box they will get no channels at all, not even the ones that they were used to receiving as was the case in the UHF situation.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, we can start a Dbstalk digital converter box install" company. 
I am sure there are enough people here that know what needs to be done and can do it quickly.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The fundamental question is: "If they can't hook up the converter box, who hooked up their TV in the first place?"


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The fundamental question is: "If they can't hook up the converter box, who hooked up their TV in the first place?"


Their son who now lives 3000 miles away on the other side of the country.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

What kind of son lets his mother survive on OTA only? Sonny boy should get mama a nice DirecTV HD and a Sony Bravia for Mother's Day.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

What prevents the mother from talking to one of her neighbors about her converter box, or calling the local library? I guess TV breeds too much passivity and helplessness in people...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

SamC said:


> Huh? Lets see.
> 
> They is one of them there plug holes that says "Antenna". Me guess me should um plug that there cord from the antenna what used to be hooked up to my TV in it. What do you know, it only fits one way.
> 
> ...


Althought I do somewhat agree with what you are saying, hooking up a converter is slightly harder than hooking up a toaster.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Althought I do somewhat agree with what you are saying, hooking up a converter is slightly harder than hooking up a toaster.


The REAL problem here isn't everyday Americans installing converter boxes and cables. The REAL problem is DISH owners not being able to slide a purple card into a slot. Go back to the main dish forum and see all the discussion about problems DISH users are having.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

As I understand it, the FCC is looking to subsidize TV antenna & cable converter installation for the poor, unemployed, and elderly. However, the document confines the installing dealer to only one trip. A dealer may find himself returning more than once to educate or resync the box with the TV.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Lets see if I got this right?
Knock on door.
"Hi! I'm with the government and I am here to help you!" 
Slam! Pit bull comes from back yard and chews leg off!:nono2:

And thats before I install the box and then have to tell them that the antenna on the roof will have to be replaced with one that doesn't have half the elements missing!
Think I will pass on this one. I can get better abuse at home from the wife and kids and save on gas and help the environment.


----------

